# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Klachten, klachten, klachten

## Cliien

Hoi Hoi

Mijn naam is Carlien en ik ben 20 jaar oud.
Al 2 jaar heb ik last van de volgende klachten:

- Dagelijks hoofdpijn (weeeig gevoel in m'n hoofd)
- Sommige dagen duizelig
- Sommige dagen misselijk
- Pijn op de borst (alsof er een olifant op zit)
- Steken in en rond om de borststreek
- Tintellende handen
- Tintellende voeten
- Lusteloos
- Moeite met opstaan 's morgens
- Transpireren

Mijn huisarts roept al heel lang dat ik last heb van CHV (chronische hyerventilatie)
Toch kan ik mij hier niet in vinden, de verhalen die ik er hier over lees passen naar mijn idee niet bij mij.
Maandag had ik in rust, een hartslag van 140, heb gelijk de huisarts gebeld en kon ook gelijk langs komen.
Er is bloedgeprikt omdat ze dachten dat er misschien wel iets met mijn schildklier of met de vitamine B12 aan de hand kon zijn.
Schildklier is goed en op de uitslag van de vitamine B12 moet ik nog even wachten. (waarom weet ik ook niet)
De huisarts gaat er vanuit dat ook dat goed is, omdat mijn HB ook goed was.

Help help help.. heeft iemand tips voor mij hoe ik hier mee om kan gaan?
Of herkennen mensen zich in dit verhaal?

Groetjes, Carlien

----------


## hybride

Hoi Cliien,
15 jaar geleden zijn mijn klachten ook zo begonnen. Met een duur woord heten ze psychosomatische klachten. Oftewel reeele klachten zonder direct aanwijsbare lichamelijke oorzaak. Uit je verhaal is op te maken dat je verder geen paniekaanvallen, angst of slapeloosheid hebt. Het heeft idd. veel weg van hyperventilatie. Wat mij erg heeft geholpen is ademtherapie. Je leert dan (opnieuw) hoe goed te ademen door je buik. Verder is mijn ervaring dat hyperventilatie niet op zichzelf staat en vaak het gevolg is van iets anders. Vertel eens meer over jezelf. Wat ben je voor type mens. Druk, gespannen, onzeker, gestresst of juist relaxed?

----------


## Cliien

Hoi,

Bedankt voor je snelle reactie!
Ik zal even iets meer over me zelf vertellen.

Mijn ouders zijn 6 jaar geleden gescheiden en dat heeft wel behoorlijk veel met mij gedaan.
Die periode was ook echt een hel omdat mijn moeder toen meerdere zelfmoordpogingen heeft gedaan.
Ik ben toen die tijd naar een psygoloog geweest en het luchte toen enorm op om er over te praten.
Voor mijn 'gevoel' heb ik die periode wel achter me gelaten en een plekje gegeven.

Op dit moment ben ik dus 20 jaar, heb al 4 jaar een ontzettend lieve vriend, heb mijn MBO Filiaalmanager diploma behaald en ik heb een ontzettend leuke baan.
Eigenlijk gaat op dit moment alles goed zeg maar!

Wel ben ik iemand die vaak piekerd, ik ga altijd uit van het ergste en ben ik vaak bang om 'erge of enge' ziektes te hebben, kanker, ms, tumor etc.
Dus ja, soms maak ik het mezelf wel erg moeilijk.

Ik kan me namelijk niet voorstellen dat je van zulke ideeen, zulke klachten kan krijgen.
Vooral de hoofdpijn en het weeeig gevoel in m'n hoofd maakt me onzeker.
Soms voel ik me een oud wijf door al mijn pijntjes en zeurtjes.

Ik heb al fysiotherapie gehad (op dit moment ook weer) maar dit helpt gewoon niet goed.
Eigenlijk word ik er alleen maar beroerder van.
Ook heb ik mensendick therapie gehad.

Ik heb altijd het idee dat je de stempel hyperventilatie krijgt omdat ze niet weten wat er aan de hand is en dat idee maakt me helemaal gek!

Groetjes

----------


## dotito

Hallo Cliien

Ja zo te lezen kan het idd wel lijken op hyperventilatie,zoals je huisarts zelf zegt.Ik zelf heb er ook jaren mee rond gelopen ,dat ik zodanig hyperventileerde dat ik er flauw bij viel.

Door je te snelle ademhaling,geraakt je in paniek en daardoor denk je kan niet meer ademen en zo begin je te hyperventileren.
Op zich is dat iets heel eng,maar je kan er relaxtatie oefeningen voor doen bij de kinesist.

Of als je het voelt opkomen kan je altijd in een plastiek zakje ademen,zo krijg je je ademhaling ook onder crontrole.

Succes,D

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Carlien,

Wat hybride zegt klopt wel, van psychische klachten (depressie, stress, angst, trauma ed) kan je lichamelijke klachten krijgen (hoofdpijn, buikpijn, misselijkheid ed) en van lichamelijke klachten kan je psychische klachten krijgen, dat wordt in de medische wereld psychosomatische klachten genoemd. Met andere woorden het fenomeen bestaat dus wel en kan in ernst variëren!
Wel vervelend dat je zoveel klachten hebt  :Frown:  
Heb je (op jou verzoek) andere onderzoeken gehad om te kijken of het echt iets anders is dan hyperventilatie?
Jou klachten lijken wel veel op hyperventilatie....
Op het moment dat je bij de psycholoog liep had je toen na verloop van tijd nog last van een van bovenstaande klachten? 
Je zegt dat fysiotherapie niet helpt, als de klachten een andere oorzaak hebben dan waar je voor behandeld wordt dan kan het zijn dat fysiotherapie inderdaad niet helpt...
Voelde je je wel beter bij de mensendieck therapie?
Misschien dat je zoals Hybride en Dotito zeggen ademhalingsoefeningen kunt doen of naar de kinesist kunt gaan, om te kijken of er dan verandering optreedt?!
In elk geval heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## hybride

> Wel ben ik iemand die vaak piekerd, ik ga altijd uit van het ergste en ben ik vaak bang om 'erge of enge' ziektes te hebben, kanker, ms, tumor etc.


Carlien, als ik dit lees dan herken ik toch iets van een vorm van angststoornis. Dat kan een onderliggende bron van je klachten zijn. Angstgevoelens werken negatief op de chemie in de hersenen. Als je daar gevoelig voor bent gaat dat een keer opspelen. Belangrijk is om er in een vroeg stadium iets mee te doen anders is de kans dat de klachten toenemen. Het heeft bij mij jaren geduurd voor ik iets begreep van angst, wat het doet in je lichaam en hoe je ermee om moet gaan. Het verdwijnt daarmee niet, maar wel de meeste lichamelijke klachten. Angst op zichzelf is niet alleen maar negatief, het kan je ook tot een mooi mens maken. Let ook goed op je voeding. Eet gezond en gevarieerd. Probeer eens calcium/magnesium tabletten. Kun je zo kopen bij de drogist. Magnesium geeft rust in je lijf. Google er maar eens over. Belangrijk is verder dat je klachten leert erkennen er niet tegen vecht. Ben je al bij een psycholoog geweest?

----------


## maymiep

Hallo mensen ik heb voortdurend last van schokken in mijn hooft,heeft er nog iemand last van ?vooral als ik s,morgens wakker word dan word ik er gek van.weet iemand hier raad voor?

----------


## dotito

@Maymiep,

Als je daar voordurend last van heb,is het mischien aan te raden om langs een neuroloog te gaan.Die kan evt een hersenscan(mri)laten nemen.
dat totaal pijnloos is, zo kunnen zien dat er mischien afwijkingen zijn of niet.

Beste Do

----------


## Sefi

Kan ook een spierenkwestie zijn. Als je spieren erg gespannen zijn dan kunnen ze gaan schokken. En dat is meestal in rust, zoals op bed.

----------


## maymiep

dank je wel beste do ik zal kijken of dat helpt.

----------


## Onassa

Cllien, vraag eens bij je huisarts of hij je kan door verwijzen om een hyperventilatie test te doen, dat kan tegenwoordig namelijk.
Ik herken heel veel in je klachten overigens hoor.
Is bij mij een combinatie van hyperventileren en paniekaanvallen.
Heel veel sterkte, ik hoop dat je er iets op kunt vinden.

Groetjes Diane

----------


## maymiep

Dank voor de reacties.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

ik denk dat je ook hyperventilatie hebt, ik heb dat zelf ook en ben op het moment in behandeling bij een Mensendieck therapie voor ademhalings oefeningen dat helpt mij heel erg goed!! Die oefeningen kan je trouwens ook van de fysiotherapeut krijgen. Wat misschien ook helpt is om te kijken wat je problemen zijn en die te gaan bespreken met iemand, het kan helpen omdat met een goeie vriend te doen maar het kan ook helpen om met een psygoloog te gaan praten. 

Liefs,

----------

